# Drawing bettas!



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm on vacation and usually have some free time. So I like to draw, if you guys would want your Betta drawn post a picture here :-D

I started off with mushu, Lil's betta, I really think he's beautiful and he looked challenging so I wanted to put myself to the test. It Is my first try and would love to have more practice


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Awesome drawing!
Please do Pi, my SDeT marble.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Very nice!! Could you draw Dangerous?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I would love a drawing of Ponyo if you'd like draw him


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

I would like it if u draw angle


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry, I've been busy and having trouble with the blues and reds. Will post soon


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Take your time, can't wait!!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

When you get a chance, can you please draw Banana Stand?








Thank you so much :-D And no rush!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Heres Pi and dangerous, I'm sorry honestly I had so much trouble and I know it doesn't look very good. I'm going to move on to the other bettas and if you guys want when I have some more time I can try again


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok take ur time


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

SplashyBetta said:


> When you get a chance, can you please draw Banana Stand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 banana stand? Cool name. I found it very creative :-D


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Julie7778 said:


> Heres Pi and dangerous, I'm sorry honestly I had so much trouble and I know it doesn't look very good. I'm going to move on to the other bettas and if you guys want when I have some more time I can try again


OOHH! He's so cute!!! I love it!! You can try again if you want to. No hurry at all!


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Julie7778 said:


> I'm on vacation and usually have some free time. So I like to draw, if you guys would want your Betta drawn post a picture here :-D
> 
> I started off with mushu, Lil's betta, I really think he's beautiful and he looked challenging so I wanted to put myself to the test. It Is my first try and would love to have more practice


Nice! What do you use for the colour? Watercolour paint?


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

IslandGirl7408 said:


> Nice! What do you use for the colour? Watercolour paint?


I'm not sure what you mean, I did this drawing on my iPad!


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Your iPad? No way? They are great. Is it a special ap you are using? if so, what is it called?


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

IslandGirl7408 said:


> Your iPad? No way? They are great. Is it a special ap you are using? if so, what is it called?


Art studio!


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Is that a free app, or one you buy? Is it just called 'Art Studio'? There are a ton of apps, but I don't see one with that name....


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

IslandGirl7408 said:


> Is that a free app, or one you buy? Is it just called 'Art Studio'? There are a ton of apps, but I don't see one with that name....


You need to buy it.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Is a slot open? If so I would love to have one of these! Bubbles is a halfmoon double tail male.  If you need a better photo I have tons in my album.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry about the wait guys.. I'm actually going home soon. I'll draw them once all this packing and crazy stuff is over. Your bettas will be all drawn. Until then please no more until I can get everyone's done. 

Bubbles Is the last person I am doing for now


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Ok! I'm so exited to see it.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello everyone. I'm going home tomorrow and today is my birthday. 

Once I'm home and settled I'll try to draw one Betta everyday.

Apologies again.


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

You are doing this nice thing for us-- you don't need to apologize for it! Happy Birthday!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!! O~~~


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Happy birthday tooooo yooooouuuu!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow, thankyou everyone. It's great how kind people can be. 

I appreciate it very much.


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok remember angle. its almost his monthly birthday. (i do birthdays every month for my fish)


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Happy monthly bday to angle!!


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Can you draw Sapphire?


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Julie7778 said:


> Sorry about the wait guys.. I'm actually going home soon. I'll draw them once all this packing and crazy stuff is over. Your bettas will be all drawn. Until then please no more until I can get everyone's done.
> 
> Bubbles Is the last person I am doing for now


Sorry! I didn't see that post!


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Just wondering...was I on your list to get my betta drawn-- Presto? If so, can I switch betas? Presto died and I have a new little girl. Could you draw her instead?


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 30, 2015)

Here's Ishmael if you (ever) want to draw one again!


----------

